
Nearly 200 images released by US military depict Bush-era detainee abuse - kafkaesq
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/05/us-military-bush-era-detainee-abuse-photos-released-pentagon-iraq-afghanistan-guantanamo-bay
======
beezle
How much from injury prior? How much of this is detainees being treated like
rental car pre-checkout inspection? How much is from abuse? When? Where? How?

With context is impossible to establish, difficult to see this as really
helping prevent future abuses

~~~
kafkaesq
_How much of this is detainees being treated like rental car pre-checkout
inspection?_

That would qualify as abuse.

 _How much is from abuse?_

The background text of the article indicates that the photos were of prisoners
at least alleging abuse by US soldiers.

~~~
beezle
No, it would not. If the detainee is already injured this is a way of
cataloging what their problems were on arrival. The photos were not used for
propaganda nor do they appear (at least those I looked at) to be an effort to
humiliate.

Allegations are cheap to make and are common of all detainees, whether from a
war zone or the 2nd precinct. That does not make them all true (or false).

Without any context for each photo (and subject of the photo) there is no way
for you, me or anyone to determine what was abuse and what was not.

------
kafkaesq
"Warning: Some readers may find these images disturbing"

